# Brynhyfryd Kennels



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A friend said they where thinking of getting a Lab from here but all I seem to be able to find on them is that they breed rather a lot of Cockapoos 

Quality Cockapoo Puppies for Sale, Cockapoo Puppies Wales, Cockapoo Breeders

Does anyone know anything about them?

Funny that there seems so little info

Only other thing I found was this, but that's it 
Brynhyfryd Candy Floss


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone who lists themselves as a ''Breeder and Dog dealer'' I would steer well clear of.

Breeders & Dealers - Dogs


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

''Brynhyfryd Candy Floss'' has had hip (3/3) and eye tests. Her Dam has 6/12 hips, her Sire 7/6 - I would be wary of that personally... her siblings scores are also pretty high - 8/17 and 8/6. One also has a score of 3 for elbows.

I would run.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't know anything about them, but at least the dam and sire they use are KC reg'd and health tested, although if they are producing a lot of puppies then obviously they must be using other bitches which it doesn't seem to mention.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like they bred or still breed French Bulldogs x Pugs too.

French Pug Beautiful french pug for sale in :: Dogs and Puppies

```

```


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> at least the dam and sire they use are KC reg'd and health tested


They only mention PRA for both and then FN for the cocker dam. I think both should have hip scores and the poodle sire should also be DNA tested for von Willebrands.

It would worry me that they have done some but not all of the health tests. Of course they could have done all of them but just don't want to publicise the results of some. They also don't list the KC names of the parents so it's impossible to look them up on the KC site.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JeanGenie said:


> Looks like they bred or still breed French Bulldogs x Pugs too.
> 
> French Pug Beautiful french pug for sale in :: Dogs and Puppies
> 
> ...


For some reason I can't find what you are highlighting. Am I being dim here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

rona said:


> For some reason I can't find what you are highlighting. Am I being dim here?


I've googled their phone numbers and that is on the ad.

They also have an advert running for Rhodesian Ridgeback puppies.

Rhodesian Ridgeback Puppy For Sale


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wouldn't buy from any 'kennels' in Wales tbh (only guessing Wales from the name btw). Full of puppy farms in Wales for some reason....


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Steer clear of anywhere with no vowels in the name. Witchcraft.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Just found another advert with the same name and number for a litter of show cockers, again seemingly only with partial health tests in place and no pedigree names.

There's also an expired advert for an adult entire red merle BC dog.

Seems a lot of litters of very different breeds in a fairly short space of time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Just found another advert with the same name and number for a litter of show cockers, again seemingly only with partial health tests in place and no pedigree names.
> 
> There's also an expired advert for an adult entire red merle BC dog.
> 
> Seems a lot of litters of very different breeds in a fairly short space of time.


Also a dog of theirs is on doglost.co.uk along with a litter of ''Wecchon'' puppies. Various ads lead to different mobile phone numbers, which lead to other ads


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Wouldn't buy from any 'kennels' in Wales tbh (only guessing Wales from the name btw). Full of puppy farms in Wales for some reason....


*WHAT*   

*NOT TASHI?*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I think they had a litter of Labs in March/April time.

Thank goodness my friend didn't have one of them.

I really don't know how you find all this stuff. I put the phone number in and all I could find was advert after advert just saying that they were breeders and dealers.......oh and one that said they were a boarding kennel..........all rather vague isn't it?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

rona said:


> I really don't know how you find all this stuff. I put the phone number in and all I could find was advert after advert just saying that they were breeders and dealers


Different websites often show the phone numbers in different formats so getting rid of/putting in the space between the area code and the number can sometimes yield more results.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are fairly close to springerpete. I thought he may have heard about them, but he's not on at the mo. 

Still.

I don't think they will be going there now :thumbsup:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Wouldn't buy from any 'kennels' in Wales tbh (only guessing Wales from the name btw). Full of puppy farms in Wales for some reason....


I'm getting a bit sick of the assumption that Wales = puppy farms. We're only a little country but it is a fairly small area that has the problem.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I'm getting a bit sick of the assumption that Wales = puppy farms. We're only a little country but it is a fairly small area that has the problem.


Are these in that area then?

I didn't know it was confined to an area.

They are anywhere here 

Don't seem to be frowned upon by many, they still go and buy their puppies from them


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Mainly Ceredigion as far as I'm aware. I live in Wales too, there's no raft of puppy farms around here. 

If say, Yorkshire had a lot of puppy farms, they wouldn't known as those English puppy farms. Just saying.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Mainly Ceredigion as far as I'm aware. I live in Wales too, there's no raft of puppy farms around here.
> 
> If say, Yorkshire had a lot of puppy farms, they wouldn't known as those English puppy farms. Just saying.


That's because the Welsh Government were issuing diversification grants basically for puppy farmers. I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the English Government has done this, just regulated dog breeding businesses, the same as anywhere else in the UK.

I've not heard of them Rona, but if all the other breeds mentioned are also being bred/dealt with by them, I'd be very wary of them.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

They are in an area well known for puppy farms. Carmarthenshire

Whilst we have a lot of puppy farms, sadly, their are some very good breeders, it is a pity that they are tied with the same brush. 

It just means homework needs doing before purchase.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Found this on our very own sister site.
chocolate labrador puppy fully vaccinated | Kidwelly, Carmarthenshire | Pets4Homes

So they do breed Labs too, looks like they are trying to look like they are good breeders in this ad 

With a limited knowledge of the Internet, a person could be convinced they are buying from good breeders!!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

rona said:


> Found this on our very own sister site.
> chocolate labrador puppy fully vaccinated | Kidwelly, Carmarthenshire | Pets4Homes
> 
> So they do breed Labs too, looks like they are trying to look like they are good breeders in this ad
> ...


ignore post.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Given the stud dog on that link it's no wonder there have been so many views. I wonder what the breeder would think, will be looking at the next BRS with interest in case it has any information as regards to where he is now.

Edited to add, I'd like to see anyone defend the use of the stud dog this time, since I was vilified for posting about the use of this dog on another thread.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm getting a little confused here because I've found this
Committee Members

Mrs G Ross (Secretary) Brynhyfryd, Llanfair Kilgeddin, Nr Abergavenny, Monmouthshire NP7 9DY

Now is Brynhyfryd their kennel name or where they come from? 

Brynhyfryd isn't in Monmouthshire!!

I'm sure these people aren't connected to the link in the first post.
I can find quite a bit of info on them in show schedules etc. but not if they actually own or breed dogs 
I'm even more confused now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Given the stud dog on that link it's no wonder there have been so many views. I wonder what the breeder would think, will be looking at the next BRS with interest in case it has any information as regards to where he is now.
> 
> Edited to add, I'd like to see anyone defend the use of the stud dog this time, since I was vilified for posting about the use of this dog on another thread.


Eh?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

rona said:


> Eh?


The stud dog is Carpenny Muscovado With Arghishalee, according to the KC.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Phoolf said:


> Wouldn't buy from any 'kennels' in Wales tbh (only guessing Wales from the name btw). Full of puppy farms in Wales for some reason....


Careful on that one, I live in Wales and have some kennels


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I'm getting a little confused here because I've found this
> Committee Members
> 
> Mrs G Ross (Secretary) Brynhyfryd, Llanfair Kilgeddin, Nr Abergavenny, Monmouthshire NP7 9DY
> ...


No that is not Mrs Ross's kennel name and she has Irish setters.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tashi said:


> No that is not Mrs Ross's kennel name and she has Irish setters.


Yes I thought she must as most of the links are Irish setters.
Why is Brynhyfryd in their address, is it the name of their house?

I'd hate for anyone to see this thread and link it to her in some way 

I see that word used quite a bit for different addresses and/or businesses.
Does it mean something in Welsh?


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a very common house or place name. It means nice hill!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's the same member on here someone was asking after a short while ago, and when I posted to say what had happened, I got told I was being nasty, and there were rather derogatory comments made about my dogs, some in an anonymous manner. I'd like to point out I've never said anything personal about the owner of this dog, or their dogs even, I just don't agree they've quite posted everything about their dogs in the past and I don't agree with some of the claims they've made. 

I also would be very surprised, if (from what I've been told about them) that the breeder of the dog involved would be in any way pleased by the association with this mating. 

Anyway, that's as much as I'm willling to say, if people can't work it out for themselves they can ask me via pm who the owner of the dog is/was at the time.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ElvieMogs said:


> It's a very common house or place name. It means nice hill!


Thank you. I did think it might be something like that 

I've learnt something today :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's the same member on here someone was asking after a short while ago, and when I posted to say what had happened, I got told I was being nasty, and there were rather derogatory comments made about my dogs, some in an anonymous manner. I'd like to point out I've never said anything personal about the owner of this dog, or their dogs even, I just don't agree they've quite posted everything about their dogs in the past and I don't agree with some of the claims they've made.
> 
> I also would be very surprised, if (from what I've been told about them) that the breeder of the dog involved would be in any way pleased by the association with this mating.
> 
> Anyway, that's as much as I'm willling to say, if people can't work it out for themselves they can ask me via pm who the owner of the dog is/was at the time.


Say no more


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Yes I thought she must as most of the links are Irish setters.
> Why is Brynhyfryd in their address, is it the name of their house?
> 
> I'd hate for anyone to see this thread and link it to her in some way
> ...


Yes Brynhyfryd is the name of her house 

There is an area in Swansea called Brynhyfryd. Bryn is welsh for hill, hyfryd is lovely.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I also live in Wales and yes there is one area with lots of puppy farms Carmarthenshire
Never heard of a puppy farm in any other part of Wales so its not everywhere is Wales
There are reputable breeders in Wales KC registered that only breed one type of dog 
The clue is I think they advertise so many different breeds that in my eyes makes it a puppy farm


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Given the stud dog on that link it's no wonder there have been so many views. I wonder what the breeder would think, will be looking at the next BRS with interest in case it has any information as regards to where he is now.
> 
> Edited to add, I'd like to see anyone defend the use of the stud dog this time, since I was vilified for posting about the use of this dog on another thread.


I've found a for sale advert for him (Think it may be current, as it's still active) more than happy to PM it across if you haven't seen this?

I think I've also just found out which kennel has him now


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh dear  




- Never heard of this kennel, thankfully!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ElvieMogs said:


> It's a very common house or place name. It means nice hill!





tashi said:


> Yes Brynhyfryd is the name of her house
> 
> There is an area in Swansea called Brynhyfryd. Bryn is welsh for hill, hyfryd is lovely.


So is it nice or lovely? 

You are just trying confuse me more aren't you?

Ok. looked it up, seems to be a word with many meanings 
Hyfryd - Welsh - English Translation and Examples


----------

